# Screen Ghost



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

After downloading to the computer and to the kindle yesterday I noticed a ghost on the screen.  It was not too bad but I was concerned it could get worse.  I went through all the tips and FAQs and could not find anything, however, it appeared that most problems, not all, could be solved with a soft reset.  With trepidation I tried it - lo and behold it worked!!!  Hope it sticks.  

Just a FYI for y'all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, a soft reset and charging cure many Kindle ills.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasn't the ghost of a big guy in a kilt was it. . . . . ..




Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

There is always a ghost after you disconnect the Kindle from the USB.  Multiple users have reported it, and I've seen it consistently myself.  I wouldn't worry about it unless it didn't disappear after a couple of page turns.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It wasn't the ghost of a big guy in a kilt was it. . . . . ..
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


how I wish! wouldn't have reset


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

marianner said:


> There is always a ghost after you disconnect the Kindle from the USB. Multiple users have reported it, and I've seen it consistently myself. I wouldn't worry about it unless it didn't disappear after a couple of page turns.


I had not seen it before and it didn't disappear either, that's why i was concerned. But glad to know that it is not unusual. That big circle sorta got in my way


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I have this on mine sometimes when it's been on a screensaver and then I turned it off. I see it when I turn the Kindle back on... the 'ghost' is of the screensaver. It goes away, though, and isn't an image that's frozen onto the screen all the time. I figure it's just something with the eInk? technology. As long as it isn't permanent, it doesn't bother me. Also, it doesn't do it all of the time.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It wasn't the ghost of a big guy in a kilt was it. . . . . ..
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


LOL!!!!!


----------

